# New TT Owner



## jemma333 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi

Just thought I would introduce myself. 
I'm due to pick my new TT this week. A 2013 black edition 2.0TDI Quattro with the Amplified pack. I'm so excited. upgraded from a 1.6TDI A3 so will be a huge speed/power difference!

How does everyone rate their TT to drive as never had a test drive :?

Jem


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Jem, welcome to the forum, don't forget the photos
No need for a test drive, I am sure you will love it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome Jem 

I bought my TT in September 2000 and I'm still loving it. Each time I get behind the wheel I get this TT grin  :roll:

Make sure you pop round to some of the meets.

Cheers,

Dani


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jemma, Welcome to the TTF. Even though it's a Mk2 lets see some pics soon :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Still luv my *Red* Mk1 after 12 years of ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi and welcome,
Great another girl! 
You will have the best time once your behind the wheel


----------



## common fault (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Jem, 
Welcome to TTOC


----------

